# 7/12 out of masonboro inlet



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

**oops...i meant 7/11....my fault.

Fished about 20 miles off wrightsville beach today around AR-386 (schoolhouse). Managed to find some dolphin and kings willing to play. Big king of the day went 22 lbs. Pretty fun day out there. Beats work.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

looks like fun


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The ocean looks calm. It looks like your boat isn't all that big. I bet it was a nice ride. I've had the pleasure of catching mahi-mahi before ... there is nothing like the scintiliation of their scales in the blue green water. Its mesmorizing.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i was on my friend's sea pro 21' bay boat. it was pretty calm yesterday with a bit of a ground swell to it. wind chop picked up some later in the day as usual.


----------

